# [VIDEO] India 'objects' To Jay Leno's Remark On Sikh Golden Temple



## Admin (Jan 23, 2012)

After the recent furore over the controversial episode of the BBC programme Top Gear, in which India was subjected to 'toilet humour', India has strongly "objected" to a remark made about one of India's most iconic religious landmarks by popular US television host Jay Leno.

Leno, host of the " The Tonight Show", flashed a picture of the Golden Temple in Amritsar on his programme and termed it as a 'possible summer home of Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney.'

<iframe src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WfGlyjY5bJU" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="315" width="560"></iframe>

The remark was picked up by American-Indian community leaders and visiting Non Resident Indian affairs minister Vayalar Ravi yesterday "objected" to the remark.

"It is quite unfortunate and quite objectionable that such a comment has been made after showing the...Golden temple," Ravi told Indian media.

"[The] Golden temple is [the] Sikh community's most sacred place. Even our Prime Minister went there for praying in the New Year. I believe that the person who has shown [this] is not that ignorant. The American Government should also look at this kind of thing," he said.

"I wish this kind of thing is not shown by any media in the US," Ravi said, adding that he has not seen the show personally and has heard about it from the Sikh community in the US who were outraged. There are around 600,000 Sikhs in the US.

"Freedom does not mean hurt the sentiments of others... This is not acceptable to us and we take a very strong objection for such a display of an important place like Golden temple," Ravi said.

"The embassy is fully aware of it and they will take it up," he said. He added he has directed Indian Ambassador to the US, Nirupama Rao, to take up the matter with the US State Department.

An online petition has been started against Leno a Facebook page was created to express their anger against him. The page is believed to have only have 8 Likes. However similar groups have been launched.

http://www.blottr.com/breaking-news/video-india-objects-jay-lenos-remark-sikh-golden-temple


----------



## Kamala (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I gotta find that episode.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 23, 2012)

Just how precious should we be? Being able to rise above such and being gracious is, in my view, what Sikhi is about, it would show the world we are a bit more enlightened than our chest beating and effigy burning brothers, which brings another point, where do these people get these effigies so quickly from? Is there a shop, 'effigies are us', that stock all the things you need for a good chest beating display of anger in some secret part of the neighbourhood?


----------



## sukritkaur (Jan 23, 2012)

Effegies r us? HOLY COW THAT IS THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE HEARD ALL DAY.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 23, 2012)

[FONT=garamond,serif]I have been thinking  about this, as well.  I have watched Jay Leno for many years.  No one is  safe from his "wit."  He makes fun of everybody and everything.   Nothing is outside of the pale of his comedy.  We did not object when he  made fun of the Vatican or for the myriad things he has said about  Muslims.  To be honest, I'm certain he meant no more or less disrespect  toward Sikhs than he has for everyone else.   

Yes, of course, we should demand an apology and we will probably get  one.  He's a comedian out to make people laugh, not to hurt people's  sensitivities.  

A thought:  If we go ballistic about this, how  are we going to react when South Park gets around to us?  They will  eventually, you know.  They've taken on everybody from the Christians to  the Scientologists and they are ongoingly hard on the Jews. (One of the  writers is Jewish.)  [/FONT][FONT=garamond,serif]Yes, they've hit at the Hindus and Buddhists, as well. [/FONT][FONT=garamond,serif]They  have made fun of the poor, the handicapped, people with AIDS, even the  9-11 attacks.  At some point, unless the show is cancelled, which it  won't be because it's very popular, they will take notice of Sikhs.   What will we do?
[/FONT]


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 23, 2012)

We will laugh and show the world that we can take a joke Bhenji, and people will always remember it was the Sikhs that took it on the chin, laughed at it, and carried on doing what they do well, having a sense of humour....


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 23, 2012)

I have no idea why that comment was offensive. Does it have something to do with Romney?


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 23, 2012)

Romney is not showing his tax records or something and is rumored to have a lot of money!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 23, 2012)

I think in a perverse way it raises the visibility of Sikhs in USA.  By the way for decades I saw Tibetan monks and like getting free food and support around Harmandir Sahib so I am sure it can accommodate Mitt Romney as well :grinningsingh:.  He just has to sustain on "Dall and Phulka/ Pulses and leavened bread".  Probably some of the Nihangs around can Ghot/crush some Shardaee for him to lighten his mood for the loss in South Carolina (apparently Iowa too after all was counted in).

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 23, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> I think in a perverse way it raises the visibility of Sikhs in USA.  By the way for decades I saw Tibetan monks and like getting free food and support around Harmandir Sahib so I am sure it can accommodate Mitt Romney as well :grinningsingh:.  He just has to sustain on "Dall and Phulka/ Pulses and leavened bread".  Probably some of the Nihangs around can Ghot/crush some Shardaee for him to lighten his mood for the loss in South Carolina (apparently Iowa too after all was counted in).
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.



Yes, Sikhi could teach him a lot if he'd listen. Romney, I mean.  Leno, too, if it comes to that.

I think this whole to-do is just a bit silly.  Jay Leno is an insensitive clod, but he's a very funny insensitive clod and lots of people, including me, laugh at his monologues and headlines and Jay-walking.

I continue to wait for the South Park attack.  I'm curious if we'll show any maturity.  To be totally honest, I wonder how I'll feel.  I'm sure I won't go ballistic, I just wonder what it'll feel like.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 23, 2012)

what makes me "sick" are the totally SICK comments from so called SIKHS on jay leno's facebook page...with Sikh "friends" like THAT we dont need enemies !!!


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 23, 2012)

I just read the offending comments.

I think at this point we owe him an apology.  A big one.  He was making a joke with a point.

These comments are obscene and even threatening.  They shame and embarrass me.  Isn't it time we grow up as a community and get a slightly thicker skin and learn to take offense only when offense is intended.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 24, 2012)

It must be the Vedic in us, we are told often enough it exists!!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 24, 2012)

Inderjeet ji,
I dont think they are going to apologise..i think such complete idiots are around just to throw "****" at the Fan so the Genuine SIKHS get an even worse image everytime such issues crop up..they are there to make 'Dung" while the Sun shines !! They are all over the Internet..making their sick comments, out of hand offensive remarks, vulgar language and desi galaan...to make us Sikhs look uncouth dumbos who only know vulgarity.


----------



## Kamala (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't bring the vedas into this.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 24, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Inderjeet ji,
> I dont think they are going to apologise..i think such complete idiots are around just to throw "****" at the Fan so the Genuine SIKHS get an even worse image everytime such issues crop up..they are there to make 'Dung" while the Sun shines !! They are all over the Internet..making their sick comments, out of hand offensive remarks, vulgar language and desi galaan...to make us Sikhs look uncouth dumbos who only know vulgarity.



Reading, I was wondering if they are Sikhs at all, or possibly Hinduvta types.  Seems you had the same notion.  GMTA!


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 24, 2012)

*US defends Jay Leno's right to free speech over Golden Temple remark*

PTI | Jan 24, 2012, 04.26PM IST
*
WASHINGTON,* Amid controversy over popular TV host Jay Leno's remarks on the Golden Temple, the US has defended his right to free speech terming his comments as "satirical" while applauding contributions of Sikh-Americans.

"I think that Leno would be appreciative if we make the point that his comments are constitutionally protected in the United States under free speech, and frankly, they appeared to be satirical in nature," US State Department spokesperson Victoria Nuland told reporters.

"But from a US official government perspective, we have absolute respect for all the people of India, including Sikhs here, there," she said.

President Barack Obama was the first US president ever to host a celebration in honour of Guru Nanak, who is the first Sikh guru, she noted.

"You know, our view is obviously that Sikh Americans have contributed greatly to the United States," Nuland said.

She was responding to a question on the recent remarks on the Golden Temple by Leno, the host of the popular 'The Tonight Show' on NBC channel.

In the show, telecast on January 19, Leno showing a picture of the Golden Temple, the holiest Sikh shrine, had termed it as a possible summer home of Mitt Romney, a leading Republican presidential hopeful.

His comments have resulted in an outrage in the small but strong Sikh community here. They have launched an online petition against Leno and started a Facebook page to express their anger against the television host.
*
source:* http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...Golden-Temple-remark/articleshow/11616019.cms


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 24, 2012)

At least the US took notice and came out with a statement. It took 25+ years for India to acknowledge that Sikhs were killed in 1984.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 24, 2012)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> Reading, I was wondering if they are Sikhs at all, or possibly Hinduvta types.  Seems you had the same notion.  GMTA!


Inderjeet Kaur ji you don't need to go very far to see such types.  Read the post above yours and see how quickly thinhgs get picked up by so called well wishers of Sikhism.  They never miss a beat unless of course it is the detriment or mis-guidance of Sikhism is under consideration.  This forum, Punjab and the world is full of such bent on making Sikhism look like something else.

Some religions don't even teach or guide people to speak or accept basic truths.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 24, 2012)

Kamala ji read between the lines and hit the jackpot....in Punjabi what she saw is called...Doosreh de modheh upar rafal rakh ke shoot karna..( simple English..Use anothers shoulder to steady your rifle !!....meaning the shooter is NOT who he seems to be...the REAL Assassin is hiding behind the one seemingly carrying the rifle on his shoulder....what stretegy and its called CHAKARVIEW ??? ).
Thanks Kamala Ji for this jem...


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 25, 2012)

This broadcast on Indian TV seems more like _The Daily Show with Jon Stewart_ than like the news.  It's hilarious!  

Jay Leno's insensitive remarks about Sri Harimandir Sahib - Sikh Diaspora Reacts      - YouTube

If this doesn't make us a laughing stock, I don't know what will.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 25, 2012)

BBC News -25 January 2012 Last updated at 03:04 ET 

*US comedian Jay Leno sued over Golden Temple jibe*

A lawsuit has been filed in California suing US comedian Jay Leno for what it calls "racist" comments on the Sikh shrine, the Golden Temple of Amritsar. 

Indian-American Randeep Dhillon says Leno "hurt the sentiments of all Sikh people in addition to the plaintiff". 

A recent Leno skit showed the shrine as the summer home of Republican candidate Mitt Romney.

Mr Romney has faced questions over his wealth and Sikhs are angry the temple was shown as a place for the rich.

An Indian minister called Leno's comments "objectionable" and said "freedom does not mean hurting the sentiments of others". 

But US state department spokeswoman Victoria Nuland said the US Constitution strictly protected freedom of speech.

Mr Dhillon filed the lawsuit in Los Angeles Superior Court on Tuesday, seeking unspecified damages.

Leno's joke "clearly exposes plaintiff, other Sikhs and their religion to hatred, contempt, ridicule and obloquy because it falsely portrays the holiest place in the Sikh religion as a vacation resort owned by a non-Sikh", Mr Dhillon said in his petition.

Earlier, a US Sikh group launched an online petition over Leno's comment, also accusing the comedian of making previous derogatory remarks about Sikhs.

Some Sikhs also demanded action against the NBC channel for airing the "racist and derogatory" depiction of the Golden Temple.

Overseas Indian Affairs Minister Vayalar Ravi joined the protest, saying: "It is quite unfortunate and quite objectionable that such a comment has been made after showing the Golden Temple."

But Ms Nuland said: "I hope [Leno will] be appreciative if we make the point that his comments are constitutionally protected in the United States under free speech and, frankly, they appeared to be satirical in nature."

She said the US had "absolute respect" for all Indians, including Sikhs, and that President Barack Obama was the first president to celebrate the birthday of the religion's founder, Guru Nanak, at the White House."

Jay Leno has not yet commented on the matter.

*source:* http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-16714305

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FURTHER NEWS:*

*India, US Sikh group object to Golden Temple comments:*

Link: http://www.newkerala.com/news/2011/worldnews-149247.html


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 25, 2012)

Overseas Indian Affairs Minister Vayalar Ravi joined the protest, saying: "It is quite unfortunate and quite objectionable that such a comment has been made after showing the Golden Temple"

heehee lets get the sikhs all worked up so they make fools of themselves, heehee

Yes of course it is quite unfortunate, but not as unfortunate as bombing it......


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 25, 2012)

There are bigger protests by the Sikh diaspora every June for 1984. Why do that go unnoticed by the Indian news channel.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 25, 2012)

Because Veerji there are certain people that will gain by mass media coverage of Sikhs burning effigies and chest beating, I just spoke to my dad, the effigy burnings have indeed begun, with lots of nice video of angry Sikhs parading, chest beating and generally getting very upset. 

If we had as I so hoped done nothing bar lodge a polite but firm complaint, We would have been seen as statesmen, enlightened and civilised, but now we get to be seen as the Indian government would like us to be seen..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 25, 2012)

When I see the GOI jump so fast..i KNOW the real reason....and of course when the likes of GS Lamba also jump...that CONFIRMS what i KNOW...as Harry Ji has also seen...a "perfect heaven sent opportunity" to bad mouth the Sikhs, show them up in bad light by posting filthy comments etc by so called "sikhs"...etc etc...what a CIRCUS....Thats why i ignored the Online petition or refused to post any comments on jays facebook Page...suddenly India is enamoured of the Sikhs and the Golden temple and freedom of speech etc etc..
Why no such haste to help the Sikhs in the dastaar issue in France ?? Why no such furore by GOI in other Sikh issues in the West ??....one has to wonder ....


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 25, 2012)

harry haller said:


> Because Veerji there are certain people that will gain by mass media coverage of Sikhs burning effigies and chest beating, I just spoke to my dad, the effigy burnings have indeed begun, with lots of nice video of angry Sikhs parading, chest beating and generally getting very upset.
> 
> If we had as I so hoped done nothing bar lodge a polite but firm complaint, We would have been seen as statesmen, enlightened and civilised, but now we get to be seen as the Indian government would like us to be seen..


When anything fishy goes on (especially in India), it is helpful to ask, "Cui bono?" (Who profits?)

Certainly not the Sikhs, and anything that disses us pleases the GOI.  Never forget, they don't like us.  They don't like us enough to murder us by the thousands.  If we have any sense of survival, or just any sense, we will be very suspicious of anything and everything they do that touches us.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 25, 2012)

Like someone rightly posted in a comment elsewhere, GoI never apologized for their own attack on Amritsar, yet they make a ruckus here!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 25, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> Like someone rightly posted in a comment elsewhere, GoI never apologized for their own attack on Amritsar, yet they make a ruckus here!


Election time in Punjab too Eh!

Plus who was that ringleader fighting subpoena to appear in the USA for 1984 crimes in Delhi.  He must have some pupits to turd disturb.  He is/was the richest member of Parliament/Minister I believe!  I forget his name right now!

 I suppose 1984 and 1984+ must have been classified as freedom of expression by GOI as nothing seems to have happened to the ringleaders, the murderers, the child murderers, the rapists, the butchers, the torturers, the fire bombers, the lowest of lives, etc.  I am running out of superlatives!

Any and all opportunities to create a gulf between the Sikhs and any other community will be fully exploited by GOI, the standard bearers of Democracy at home.  What a joke!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## HGNIS (Jan 27, 2012)

America has this little thing called Free Speech. The Sikhs protesting this joke need to relax, find something more productive to do and understand that this country is not one where free speech is squelched because you don't find a joke funny. Comedians make jokes. Sometimes they are not funny, sometimes they may be related to your religious/cultural/ethnic/social group. That doesn't mean you have to get so offended you sue the comedian.


----------

